# Congrats to Utah State



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Utah State. Best football team in the state right now. Good for you guys and your fans. OOO°)OO :O||:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Way to go Utah State. Best football team in the state right now. Good for you guys and your fans. OOO°)OO :O||:


+1. Great coaching and great team


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't wait til next year! It was a great run and last night was icing on the cake!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props, I saw the final score, but in watching it late I thought that I must have remembered it incorrectly as there was no way they could have scored that much late in the game. Toledo was who we knew they were, after all, terrible D.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice season and bowl win. Next year will be different as they are stepping into the MWC. Hopefully, they will continue to progress. They did lose a coach already. Mike Sanford the running back and QB coach (assistant head coach I believe) will leave to be a head coach at one of the Indiana schools.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunately that's not the only coach they're losing.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23447166&nid=85 ... featured-2

Too bad, I was a fan of Gary's. It's frustrating that no good coaches will stick around at USU.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think he would have been gone regardless of the non bcs school as well as he has done. I wonder if his sons will transfer with him?? Too bad! I wonder how he sleeps at night having just professed his loyalty...just a PR stunt to keep the team focused, I reckon.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry USU. The world wasn't suppose to end until Friday. Thirty more years of losing seasons looks to be the future. Cache Valley cheese isn't bad, but it's not Wisconsin Cheddar!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't question Anderson's integrity. He had no idea Wisconsin would come calling. The jobs at Colorado and Cal were both dumpster fires with no chance of success. Wisconsin is a big time job. Three straight Rose Bowls. Incredibly loyal fan base. Great student atmosphere. And great football country. And I'm sure the $$$ are pretty darn good as well. I think his thoughts about staying at USU were true and sincere last week. The guy did great things at USU. With as many players as they had coming back, I think they had/have a great chance of making a BCS game next year. Heck, they were two plays away this year. I hope the Aggies can find a good replacement because we surely need at least one team in Utah to be respectable. I think it is going to be a rough year for the Cougars and Utes next year.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you think they can just tattoo a big W over the top of his old one?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My prediction is Utah State will fall flat on its face next season and for seasons to come. They are entering a new conference, they will have a new coach or an interim coach, and with past instability in the program raising its ugly head hopes of a winning season is a wish. Oh well, they can still hang their seasons on beating BYU--everybody else in this state does. :O•-:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I wouldn't question Anderson's integrity. He had no idea Wisconsin would come calling.


Sorry Gary- I understand the money- I understand wanting to see just how good you are in your profession. But dad said- you come into this world with one thing in life and no one can take it from you- only you can give it away----------- your word- your integrity- 
sorry he gave it away- you don't get it back------------------


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 Packfish


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It'd be tough for anyone of us to walk away from the kind of cash Wisconsin I'm sure was offering. In the end, money makes the monkey dance. I wish him well, even though I feel a bit betrayed.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

An offer of $2.5 million per year is a pretty big matzoh ball on a six year deal. I'd go as Jewish as Jerry Seinfeld for that much.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gary is a good guy, that is unheard of to call all 106 players on the team personally and I would also convert to whatever team you wanted for that type of cash money. However, after having just gone out last week and professed his love and loyalty just last week. It just looks poorly. His desire to be ultra honest and disclosing kind of came back to get him on this one and now we see why most coaches always resort to coach speak and never really speak sincerely.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting article on Yahoo about Anderson's departure. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr- ... ncaaf.html


----------

